# My english teach forces us to read cp.



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

Our teacher makes our class read sex stories explicitly describing adult x child and child x child.

When I complained about it, I was kicked out of school on suspension.

What should I do?


----------



## marked174 (Feb 24, 2010)

Was it Lolita? I was supposed to read that last semester.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

She was in the right. If you don't wanna read it, then don't. You don't have to read it, and she doesn't have to give you a good grade. It's not child porn and I'm sure you're just being way too sensitive.


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

marked174 said:


> Was it Lolita? I was supposed to read that last semester.



No.


----------



## princeharvey55 (Sep 16, 2013)

Persian said:


> Our teacher makes our class read sex stories explicitly describing adult x child and child x child.
> 
> When I complained about it, I was kicked out of school on suspension.
> 
> What should I do?


I can't tell you anything cause i really don't know what kind of policies your country dictate regarding your educational curriculum best thing to do is follow.. After all you can just erased all of that through time.

Cause if you'll become a rebel you'll get results you don't want too.

Or tell your parents about it, Maybe they'll ask the school to excuse you to that subject(if its minor) As parents they are capable of asking as to what their child only needs to know.

Believe me i'm an BS Education Major in English.


----------



## somnuvore (Sep 27, 2013)

A link to the material in question would clear this up instantly.


----------



## Coburn (Sep 3, 2010)

I'm not sure about your school environment, or what's allowed, but I suggest you make a case to authority.

If you don't want to read class material because you find it offensive, that is your right. No one-- and no educator-- should force you to read or watch something that you do not want to view, particularly if you find it morally reprehensible.

If you can, make a case to the school authorities about why you should not be suspended for reading it. If possible, bring your parents onboard for backing. You should fight for your right not to have to read the material. Sometimes a way to help encourage a solution to this can be to offer to read or do other coursework to make up for the missed material. Show them other books that you are willing to read instead and be willing to go the extra mile if need be with "make up" homework. 

However, you should also be comfortable with the fact that the school may not reverse it's decision. 

I've been in your spot before, and I completely understand where you're coming from. Keep your head up.


----------



## absyrd (Jun 1, 2013)

When you complained, just how loud and obnoxious were you?


----------



## this is my username (Apr 15, 2011)

somnuvore said:


> A link to the material in question would clear this up instantly.


Yea, or a reading list or something. Classics are disgusting; children sex up their moms... CLASSIC.


----------



## Hurricane Matthew (Nov 9, 2012)

Erm... I've never heard of someone getting kicked out of school or suspended over complaining about an assignment. If that was commonplace, then half the kids in school would get suspended lol. 

There's got to be more to this story than what you've written here.


----------



## Armez (May 24, 2012)

I never thought this picture would ever be relevant.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

You need to tell us what this reading material was. A lot of Shakespeare, a lot of Greek tragedy, a lot of modern 20th century writing - a LOT of literature from every age has references to sex and unconventional love. I would think you are exaggerating. The stuff that high school kids have to read is almost always abridged or reprinted to leave out the more controversial parts. I am sure your school would not take the risk of exposing students to uncensored material.


----------



## ethicsGradient (Sep 10, 2013)

Oedipus? Flowers in the Attic? Why not just read it? Cant be any worse than George RR Martins series. Literature can be explicit, hell real life get pretty explicit at times, get used to it. Why so delicate? Sounds like you have a great teacher, pushing the boundaries like that. One thing vastly more disturbing than reading explicit sex scenes is banning books!


----------



## ethicsGradient (Sep 10, 2013)

Marlowe said:


> I'm not sure about your school environment, or what's allowed, but I suggest you make a case to authority.
> 
> If you don't want to read class material because you find it offensive, that is your right. No one-- and no educator-- should force you to read or watch something that you do not want to view, particularly if you find it morally reprehensible.
> 
> ...


I agree with everything you said, but I don't think that really applies here. OP set off my BS detector lol


----------



## PowerShell (Feb 3, 2013)

What the heck did you do to get suspended? I knocked out a guy in high school and I didn't even get suspended for that. There has to be way more to this. Did you burn the book in the principal's office or something?


----------



## Morpheus83 (Oct 17, 2008)

Representation is not affirmation. Taboo issues in literature are intentionally confronting; they make us think deeply about our own values and attitudes. IMO, it would be boring and unchallenging to read only literature that validates our worldviews.


----------



## milti (Feb 8, 2012)

Like someone else said, banning books is a more serious form of repression and hegemonic thinking!


----------



## Igloos (Sep 11, 2013)

I mean, if the OP was abused or something and the material triggered some sort of distress, then I definitely think they ought to be excused. But otherwise, it seems like this is just moralistic prude bs that I usually associate more with PTA moms than actual students.


----------



## Sidrok6 (Sep 24, 2013)

Maybe talk to the English department head and explain the situation, the head could maybe talk to your teacher.


----------



## Sina (Oct 27, 2010)

milti said:


> You need to tell us what this reading material was. A lot of Shakespeare, a lot of Greek tragedy, a lot of modern 20th century writing - a LOT of literature from every age has references to sex and unconventional love. I would think you are exaggerating. The stuff that high school kids have to read is almost always abridged or reprinted to leave out the more controversial parts. I am sure your school would not take the risk of exposing students to uncensored material.


Basically this. 

The books that get the final "ok" for being added to a curriculum go through a screening process and have to be 1. legal and 2. age appropriate. So, until OP posts which material she finds 'morally reprehensible', since I have a hard time believing any school district would be moronic enough to assign uncensored and/or illegal material (CP? ffs lol) to students, I won't be sympathizing with the "rebellious" route. 

OP, you're going to have to make a very solid case for these moral objections you claim to have. And, you will also need a workable and thorough set of suggestions as to how you would make up for missed classwork if your school authorities were somehow convinced by your plea.


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

*What is the name of the book(s) and/or author(s)?*

_for fucks sake_


----------



## U-80 (Mar 12, 2010)

Persian said:


> She is a woman, an Indian woman too, so don't think she is a lesbian.


Well then, who knows what she was thinking. Do you have any theories?


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

jdstankosky said:


> *What is the name of the book(s) and/or author(s)?*
> 
> _for fucks sake_



I told you guys.




Era said:


> Well then, who knows what she was thinking. Do you have any theories?



Slightly higher testosterone?


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

@thismustbetheplace

Wasn't replying to you as the OP. You said "I never said it was" but we can never know what it really is without also knowing the title of the literature in question.



Persian said:


> I told you guys.


Re: "Nice Big Car..." Not familiar with this and all I could find about it was this: "Nice Big Car, Rap Music Coming Out the Window" by William Metcalfe, about who really owns land (and a young man interested in a young woman, too)". 

Doesn't sound even remotely like CP. Are you sure you have the correct title there? Perhaps you could describe in a bit more detail the part(s) you found disturbing.

Re: "What We Wanted" Apparently a story about gay sexual awakening. Sounds like a fairly common theme. 

It might be time for you to face the reality here...sexual experimentation between 10 and 12 year old boys happens every day, is happening somewhere in the world right now, probably happens on the same street you live on with relative frequency, and isn't going to stop no matter how many laws, prohibitions, or fear tactics are thrown at it by over-zealous, over-bearing, over-possessive, paranoid adults. I think your teacher's attempt to convey this reality to you is brave and honorable. To be fearful, repulsed, or angered by this aspect of human nature might indicate that you are as yet too immature to handle the content of this particular class.

Regardless, it doesn't equate to child pornography. Nor does 'Lolita', 'Death in Venice', or other works in this genre. The situations depicted in those works are also common occurrences, have been throughout human history, and will continue to be despite past, present, and future moral/legal objections.

You should be defining 'CP' in a realistic context. At the moment, it appears your definition of it is severely exaggerated by those moral/legal objections, which are themselves highly suspect of being unrealistic.






Persian said:


> Slightly higher testosterone?


In other words, all males are pedophiles. Quite the popular opinion nowadays, apparently...

Your immaturity is showing.


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

Solitaire U said:


> In other words, all males are pedophiles. Quite the popular opinion nowadays, apparently...
> 
> Your immaturity is showing.


Not all men have a high libido, but some men in India have a mutation that causes a little bit of testosterone to cause their libido to skyrocket.


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

Persian said:


> Not all men have a high libido, but some men in India have a mutation that causes a little bit of testosterone to cause their libido to skyrocket....


Not that that was my point, but yeah...those crazy Indian males with their skyrocketing libidos...they'll sex up anything with a heartbeat!

Which still doesn't explain your female teacher's 'as defined by you' proclivity for filthy sex stories involving ten year old boys.

Seriously though, out of my entire reply, you were only able to respond to that last bit, like a thousand rads of willful denial. Come on! What is it about these novels that's bothering you? The moral objection? The legal objection? If you put those two things aside for a moment, what's left? Jealousy? 

SU


----------



## jdstankosky (May 1, 2013)

Persian said:


> Not all men have a high libido, but some men in India have a mutation that causes a little bit of testosterone to cause their libido to skyrocket.


So, you're Nature over Nurture?


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Solitaire U said:


> It might be time for you to face the reality here...sexual experimentation between 10 and 12 year old boys happens every day, is happening somewhere in the world right now, probably happens on the same street you live on with relative frequency, and isn't going to stop no matter how many laws, prohibitions, or fear tactics are thrown at it by over-zealous, over-bearing, over-possessive, paranoid adults. I think your teacher's attempt to convey this reality to you is brave and honorable. To be fearful, repulsed, or angered by this aspect of human nature might indicate that you are as yet too immature to handle the content of this particular class.
> 
> Regardless, it doesn't equate to child pornography. Nor does 'Lolita', 'Death in Venice', or other works in this genre. The situations depicted in those works are also common occurrences, have been throughout human history, and will continue to be despite past, present, and future moral/legal objections.


It doesn't mean a school is a place for these things to be taught though. I agree that Lolita is a great book and the point of Lolita is not the child porn, and I think that people should read it on their own or even in a college literature class it could be taught, but as part of compulsory education? Maybe if they spent less time teaching child porn in schools and more time actually teaching something useful, there wouldn't be so many unemployed and underemployed young people.

Although to be honest I've never really understood the point of English class in general (shocking for an INFP, I know) except as a way to get kids to read. I think other liberal arts classes such as history or sociology are much better for developing analytical skills that will actually be useful in the real world.


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

thismustbetheplace said:


> It doesn't mean a school is a place for these things to be taught though. I agree that Lolita is a great book and the point of Lolita is not the child porn, and I think that people should read it on their own or even in a college literature class it could be taught, but as part of compulsory education? Maybe if they spent less time teaching child porn in schools and more time actually teaching something useful, there wouldn't be so many unemployed and underemployed young people.
> 
> Although to be honest I've never really understood the point of English class in general (shocking for an INFP, I know) except as a way to get kids to read. I think other liberal arts classes such as history or sociology are much better for developing analytical skills that will actually be useful in the real world.


I completely agree. If the education is compulsory, than it is wrong to force people into reading books that will make them feel uncomfortable. I have no desire to read a book about adolescent boys experimenting with sex. And honestly, I would be mad if someone forced me into reading it, because I'm not gay, and I don't find it attractive, just as much as a gay person doesn't find straight sex an attractive idea. The problem is, of course, that you can't quit high school like you can a college class, or you're a "worthless" dropout at that point. Everyone in high school and middle school already knows the reality anyways, since it's happening down the halls in the bathrooms. They don't need to read a book about it.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Arya said:


> Everyone in high school and middle school already knows the reality anyways, since it's happening down the halls in the bathrooms. They don't need to read a book about it.


Also isn't this what health class is for?


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

thismustbetheplace said:


> Also isn't this what health class is for?


That's what I thought, but I guess the school system has to find a way to throw it into every class.


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

@Arya @thismustbetheplace
@ the OP

Education is a bitch, but ignorance is worse. 

I remember having to read Jane Eyre in high school. That book was without a doubt the most boring 400+ pages I've ever had to plow through. The sappy romanticism, four page descriptions of each characters' moral and physical stature, and agonizingly s-l-o-w story progression had me nearly stark raving mad by the time I finished it. In short, Jane Eyre described a world, a set of emotions, morals, and sensibilities, that was totally foreign to me, and that I have no interest in ever revisiting.

But you know, I'm glad I read it. I appreciate being exposed to a slice of life, an era, a literary form, that I would never have explored on my own. I would never, ever read Jane Eyre again (not even to see how many times I say out loud, "Oh for fuck's sake Jane, you know you want Edward, so FUCK HIM ALREADY!"), but I'm appreciative for being given the insight. Thanks to Jane Eyre, I'm a bit more educated on how female sensibilities function, which is a necessary skill for my (heterosexual) male-ness.

Actually, I would have much preferred to read What We Wanted. It would have sped up the process of putting my mind at ease about all the 'apparently' taboo, perverted experimentation that was a real part of my own boyhood.

Now, twisting a quote from Arya's post, I could say " I have no desire to read a book about an overly emotional, overly sensitive, overly romantic 18th century prude female experimenting with her love and emotions for an older man, And honestly, I would be mad if someone forced me into reading it, because I'm not an overly emotional 18th century female, and I don't find it attractive...", 

But I won't say that, because I don't consider myself to be a biased, harshly judgmental, closed minded, ignorant asshole. I'd rather read the damned book and increase my awareness than shun it based on a poorly constructed "I find it offensive" excuse. 

So god-damnit, try to understand that class materials aren't tailored to cater to YOUR personal sensibilities. They need to be designed to cover a wide range of topics. Not all of those topics are going to be your cup of tea...it isn't SUPPOSED to be that way. I couldn't relate personally to Jane Eyre, but I'm sure many of the other students in my class could. I respect that. 

In other words, stop being so fucking draconian about "What I do and don't find appropriate.". It's not just about you.

SU


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Solitaire U said:


> @_Arya_ @_thismustbetheplace_
> @ the OP
> 
> Education is a bitch, but ignorance is worse.
> ...


Of course it is about me. I'm being forced into a class I cannot get out of, and they are telling me what I have to read. If other people want to endure doing what they're told to do, that's their problem, not mine, and if they want to read the books, great for them. I would NEVER use these words to describe someone who didn't want to read Jane Eyre: biased, harshly judgmental, closed minded, ignorant asshole. Biased? Yeah, but everyone is, even you. But not necessarily harshly judgmental, close minded, or ignorant. You can know plenty about the world around you, and not have problems with the choices of others, without reading books you find boring or otherwise awful. There is nothing more fucking draconian than forced education, where I am forced into being a compliant person who does whatever those who make the social construct decide is best. Not happening. It would actually be the same as making an entire class watch porn, although it's more extreme. But I guess that would now be ok, because it increases awareness, and can't technically be called inappropriate. Where the hell do we draw the line here? I find it very wrong that people's boundaries could be crossed in so many ways without being given a choice. It would honestly be far better to have a list of reading books to choose from, so that nobody gets stuck reading a book that makes them feel highly uncomfortable.


----------



## Solitaire U (Aug 8, 2013)

@_Arya_

I like your idea of a reading list. I've actually used such a system with varying degrees of success in my English (ESL) classes.

However, (speaking as a teacher), I must also point out that having students going in 20 different topical directions isn't always a good idea. For example, a reading list simply wouldn't work with reading assignments designed to culminate in group discussions. There's also the little logistical issue of having to provide multiple copies of all the books on the list. In a college course, that wouldn't be a problem since students are responsible for obtaining their own materials, but in a high school course, it might be impossible to provide hard copies of numerous titles on a list. You're restricted to what's in the school's inventory, then restricted again to what isn't currently being used in other classes. In short, there are hassles associated with reading lists, even though I do consider them to be good idea, when it's possible to use them.

Again, from the point of view of a teacher...I don't necessarily want all my students to have positive perceptions of all the material, all the time. That kind of mass agreement isn't conducive to forming opinions and expressing them in class, or on assignments. 

What I do want, is for there to always be a nice mix of opinions regarding any particular reading assignment. What I also want is for students to sincerely express themselves, articulate their (positive or negative) opinions, etc. If you didn't like the book, found it offensive, boring, etc. that's great! Now, tell me about that. Tell me why. (The way I structure my lessons) there is no right or wrong conclusion. I kind of believe it's a mistake for the OP's teacher to encourage her students to draw linear conclusions, ie: "The 12 year old in What We Wanted is a hero." Students need to be free to draw their own conclusions.

Perhaps that, rather than the content of the books in question, is really what is more at issue here. 

(typed this fast, forgive any over-simplifications)


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Solitaire U said:


> @_Arya_
> 
> I like your idea of a reading list. I've actually used such a system with varying degrees of success in my English (ESL) classes.
> 
> ...


Well honestly, I would go farther and change the system completely. It's fairly obvious that's there is a mass problem where a lot of high school graduates come out of school barely literate and still struggling with basic math skills. All you need to know to get into college are good math skills and good writing and reading skills. That's what is on the SAT and ACT. I would suggest that the school system get rid of history, science, literature etc, and only focus on those skills. Number one, it would make the school day far shorter, number two, students would hone those skills rather than being scattered, and number three, reading could be apart of writing. You could have assigned book reports, research papers etc. where the student chooses their own books from the library. You could have a few guidelines of course, such as it has to be a classic for this paper, and it has to have a certain number of pages etc. , but the actual content would be entirely up to each student. You could also incorporate debates over the argumentative papers that the student's write that would teach differing view points. Aside from a few comments from the teacher to encourage further thoughts, the debates would be unstructured in that it would be entirely up to the student's choice of topic. Once in college, students would have the choice to take whatever classes they wish, with the knowledge that they actually have the basic reading, writing, and math skills to complete them. They could also choose whether they want to go to a college with a conservative bent or a liberal bent. I actually have two unschooled cousins who can read and write and do math as well as a lot of high school graduates. It would take a lot to change the system, but I think students would come out far more prepared to delve into the extras once they have those basic skills, with the added plus that there is no forced material, aside from the basics, math and writing.


----------



## dragthewaters (Feb 9, 2013)

Solitaire U said:


> Thanks to Jane Eyre, I'm a bit more educated on how female sensibilities function, which is a necessary skill for my (heterosexual) male-ness.


You mean you're educated on how the societal stereotype of female sensibilities functions?

Also, there's a huge difference between being forced to read a book that you dislike/think is boring and being forced to read a book that makes you feel offended and violated.


----------



## Jetsune Lobos (Apr 23, 2012)

And they made me read about some bitchly, backwaters boy and his two stupid hunting dogs, yet here you are whining.

Fucking punks these days.


----------



## dvnj22 (Apr 24, 2013)

so what is the so call cp the teacher is making you read?


----------



## Persian (Jul 16, 2012)

I was traumatized after our teacher made us read a story about a woman who did it with corpses. It was graphic too.
I fell to tears that night. It's so scary, death, when you lose control of your body. Any sick pervert can use it for their own lustful pleasure. :shocked:


----------



## Arya (Oct 17, 2012)

Persian said:


> I was traumatized after our teacher made us read a story about a woman who did it with corpses. It was graphic too.
> I fell to tears that night. It's so scary, death, when you lose control of your body. Any sick pervert can use it for their own lustful pleasure. :shocked:


My first thought after reading this post was, "if there is a heaven I'm going to be lmao if I can watch some creep do that with my dead body."
The story should be called "Modern Snow White" also.







And I shall end with my terrible humor now.

Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk - now Free


----------

